# Corsair H100 V2 Probleme



## Gio14 (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir meinen ersten AIO kühler gekauft eingebaut funktioniert Einbahnfrei, und auch die Software von Corsair link installiert. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem als ich Prime laufen lassen habe nach ein paar Minuten liefen auf einmal die Lüfter der Grafikkarte auf Hochtouren wo ich erstmal geschockt war, habe sofort Prime gestoppt und Kühler liefen immer noch auf hochtouren ich musste den Pc neu starten damit sie wieder runter kommen. 2ter versuch mit Prime wieder das selbe Problem . Habe daanch die Link Software von Corsair Deinstalliert und das Problem war nicht mehr da??!?!?!? kann mir einer sagen woran das Problem liegt nur wegen der Software oder wegen was anderem? hat jemand aus die selben Probleme?

mfg


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2018)

1. Sicher das es die Grafikkartenlüfter sind? Das macht kein Sinn.
2. Werden das wohl eher die AiO Lüfter sein, die auf die Wassertemperatur (dafür hat die Corsair einen eigenen Sensor) reagieren. Da Wasser recht träge ist, laufen die halt nach


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2018)

Die Corsair Link Software kann auch den Grafikkartenlüfter regeln.

Über die Software gibt es zig Berichte das was rumspinnt, wenn du nicht wirklich darauf angewiesen bist, deinstallier das Zeug einfach.


----------



## MiezeMatze (15. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe corsair link über usb installiert.
Die pumpe und lüfter laufen aber über einen netzteil 12v  anschluss und nicht übers MB.

Die gpu ist per MSI Afterburner reguliert.
So kann corsair link etc. da nicht rumspinnen.

Mach doch einfach den msi ab drauf.


----------

